# Is this a sp. 44 "Thick Skin"?



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

The label on the tank I bought this guy out of said "Haplochromis Obliquidens". While this is obviously an incorrect name, it is one commonly used for Haplochromis "Thick Skin" aka "Sp. 44" aka "Red Tail".










The picture on the tank label was clearly a "Thick Skin" and looked just like the pictures in the profiles. When I bought this guy, he was moderately colored up and was chasing another male around the tank. In my tank however he is mainly a slivery lavender with hints of yellow and green depending on the angle of the light. His bars range from fairly dark to totally invisible depending on mood. I've never seen any red in the tail. He's a very attractive fish in any dress, but I just want to be sure he is truly a "Sp. 44" or "Thick Skin".

FWIW he's the only Vic in with a bunch of Malawis, so it's no surprise he doesn't max out his coloration. There are no ladies to impress and no males to intimidate. Thanks for your help.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like a sp. 44

Those guys can get very aggressive so unless your malawians are mbuna that are larger than him, expect him to color up shortly.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

etcbrown said:


> Looks like a sp. 44
> 
> Those guys can get very aggressive so unless your malawians are mbuna that are larger than him, expect him to color up shortly.


Thanks. Most are. I have a venustus (bigger), some acei (all the same size or bigger than the 44), and some estherae (all bigger). The only fish smaller than the 44 are 3 of my labs and I am seriously considering finding them a new home to eliminate the lab/estherae hybrid threat. If I get rid of the labs, would adding some female 44's be advisable?

So far the 44 seems to get along fine. He doesn't cause any problems, but he holds his ground if the venustus or big esthera try to bully him.


----------

